# The TPS pen site



## chitswood (Apr 15, 2006)

Should I also be posting there?
I went there once, a member had asked me to offer pen blanks that I was offering here too, in about one day I was in an argument about  my intentions there, so I left.

I want to know if I should consider going back, or keep it here?
Just doesn't seem loyal, but I've had some dozen people trying to convince me to go back.

No disrespect, just unsure of what to do and looking for advice.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 15, 2006)

This is my main site, I visit here at least twice per day for about 15-30 minutes each visit. I also visit the yahoo site daily, but only for maybe 5-10 min once. The "other" site I visit maybe once or twice a week just to see whats over there, but I posted only once or twice.

If you want business, I would definately go to all sites and sell my stuf. Yahoo only takes business ads on Tuesdays, which I think is ok since they have no topics like here or the "other" site.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 15, 2006)

There are a fair number of people who visit both sites and there are some who only visit one or the other.  I think, but I could be wrong, that more people will see your ads here than at The Pen Shop.  Whether you post on both sites is strictly a business decision.  Nobody here will hold it against you if you advertise on both sites.  How's your finger, BTW?


----------



## rtjw (Apr 15, 2006)

I think you should![] But that is totally up to you. No one controls where you post except yourself.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 15, 2006)

Darick,

Post your sales where ever you want to.  Some will be unhappy, some will be happy.  That's life.  I enjoy your posts and looking at your offerings.  

FWIW,


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 15, 2006)

If the site owner wants you out, he'll tell you.  But as long as you are selling, why leave?  It's not like any of these people are calling your house and threatening your family because you are selling pen blanks. Sell away, there are bound to be more people that appreciate it than don't.  IMHO
Dave


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 15, 2006)

Darick, post where and as you please. Some will like and some will not. That's life. Not everyone always gets along with everyone else. If we did, this wouldn't be a very interesting world. []


----------



## sptfr43 (Apr 15, 2006)

Post wherever you please. In the end it's about you making money at your buisness not if some people are happy. If you are not wanted there it will be reflected in your sales not a couple members comments[]


----------



## smwoodcrafts (Apr 15, 2006)

You should post everywhere you can to sell what you have to offer, but make sure you abide by the rules of the community. The Yahoo site has certain rules on when and how you can post ads. As was posted earlier, Tuesday is ad day and the subject should start with the word AD. This was decided by the membership a while ago and should be followed to avoid any problems.

smwoodcrafts


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2006)

Darick,
 most penturners visit all the penturning sites from time to time, most also have what would be ther most frequented group.
In my case this one. I visit the Yahoo group from time to time and usually find variations of the same conversation that are being carried on here.
as a business decision running your ads on all groups makes since. It also makes since that if posting on a particular group is going to bring negative comments toward you or your business, you need to consider that. In the end you have to decide.personaly I would be concerend about damaging my business, I would also contact the owner of the group and at least discuss this problem with them. I stopped running posts for the CA Bulk Buy on the yahoo group because it started a disruption every time I did. this lead to it basically being considered a joke. I chose to not let that continue to happen.


----------



## DFM (Apr 16, 2006)

You should post where you get the most click-throughs.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 16, 2006)

I think you should ask this question on "the other site" and see what happens.

Maybe create a poll where one can only vote and not response with thier arguements.


----------



## Skye (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh good grief. This is teenage playground drama.

I posted in one thread that I personaly dont care for someone posting nothing but links to ebay auctions in their threads. To me, it lends no benifit to a site to do nothing but point people to your ebay auctions. No special offers for the members of the site, everything you pointed us towards was a bidding war with any other person who knows how to use ebay.

Dario sells a lot of stuff, but at least he seems to mainly sell here to the people here. If he did nothing but created a bunch of ebay offers and told us to go bid, that would make no sense at all and would be of no benefit to anyone but himself. Not only that, he posts a lot of  information, so it helps his cause. You, on the other hand, seem to either know nothing about turning or just choose not to post anything.

Like I said at IAP, what your offering us there is nothing more than the average Joe is offered by a simple ebay search. A little special offer to the people who bothered to create the forum your freely advertising on is good form.

If you have to get your panties in a wad and get outside 'opinions' that's your deal. Nothing but stirring the pot if you ask me.


----------



## chitswood (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Oh good grief. This is teenage playground drama.
> 
> I posted in one thread that I personaly dont care for someone posting nothing but links to ebay auctions in their threads. To me, it lends no benifit to a site to do nothing but point people to your ebay auctions. No special offers for the members of the site, everything you pointed us towards was a bidding war with any other person who knows how to use ebay.
> ...


Hey, no hard feelings Skye, Have a Happy easter[]

I started this post because I am curious of others opinions, not my own, about the website, because I wasn't sure if I had misjudged the people there. -Darick


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />I posted in one thread that I personaly dont care for someone posting nothing but links to ebay auctions in their threads. To me, it lends no benifit to a site to do nothing but point people to your ebay auctions. No special offers for the members of the site, everything you pointed us towards was a bidding war with any other person who knows how to use ebay.



Darick, Skye has a point, and I have an idea that may help. Actually a few... 
1) I know that you turn mostly bowls... post a few, and some of the techniques that have helped you (no, these are not bowl forums, but quite a few of us turn things other than pens); 
2) You say that only use eBay because of how it helps you track and keep records of the many things you sell. Fine. Use eBay, but make two adjustments to the way you list the itmes you want "us" to see. The first would be to make the auction private. Then only we would be invited to partake (special code, etc.). And more importantly, don't set it up as a bidding war, but set them as multiple listings and use "Buy it Now" so we can choose how many of whatever it is we want.

Make sense?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 16, 2006)

Skye put it well.
When I am at the 'other' site, this one is the 'other' site. I belong to both and like both. The Pen Shop, to me, has a somewhat more warm and fuzzy feel to it. But, in defense of IAP, this site if much larger and is bound to have a greater number of purile 40+ year olds. As for posting to sell, I suggest you take a business like approach. You don't have to like someone to do business with them although that is nice if it happens.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 16, 2006)

I would feel the same way as Skye (gasp) except for the fact that Derick has donated and traded wood to others.

As long as chitwoods donates to a site, he is "Paying" for his advertising.

But the bottom line is... as long as Jeff or Johnny does not have a problem with chitswood, no one esle should either.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Skye put it well.
> When I am at the 'other' site, this one is the 'other' site. I belong to both and like both. The Pen Shop, to me, has a somewhat more warm and fuzzy feel to it. But, in defense of IAP, this site if much larger and is bound to have a greater number of purile 40+ year olds . As for posting to sell, I suggest you take a business like approach. You don't have to like someone to do business with them although that is nice if it happens.



Frank, do you mean puerile?
http://tinyurl.com/r3akw


----------



## chitswood (Apr 16, 2006)

OK, I see what you guys mean about ebay, it does seem like just pop-up advertising.

I was thinking about this yesterday night and had a strange Idea:
what if I had an ebay listing that was for IAP users only... I thought this was kinda corny and pointless, but now that I've thought about it, what if I included a link to the site and required that if you wish to bid, you have to join first...[]

I've met a lot of great woodworkers here, but I know there are also a lot on ebay, maybe I can get some friends of mine to join.
[][][]

tell me what you think, I was gonna offer a tempting 25 lbs. of pen blank cutoff (a really good batch of them[][][][]) I know there will be some takers.
It'd be a strange way of contributing, but I think it"ll work.[8D]
Let me know what you think -Darick


----------



## airrat (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> w
> 
> Like I said at IAP, what your offering us there is nothing more than the average Joe is offered by a simple ebay search.



Skye you ment TPS right?

I do agree with Skye about Dario, he is very into the pens and knows what he is doing.  Darick has posted a few pens I believe so he is getting into it.  He has donated blanks to raise funds for the site.  I have visited his site and he does have some good stuff for not bad prices.  There is a difference between them,  Darick does his business through Ebay before he came here.  As far as I know Dario is by word of mouth for lack of better words (and wife is rushing me to go). 

Darick post on both sites or all sites you wish too.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Apr 16, 2006)

Out of all of this I have learned a new word [] Thanks Frank 
Chitswood there will always be someone who disagrees with what and how you do it. Take all with a grain of salt or as I have to do often, consider the source.  It will not take you long to know who to read and who to ignore.  I am a member of both sites as so many are, you will always be welcome around me.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2006)

since when is it expected to make offers only to this or any other group?
when did it become a problem to point out what is available elswhere including e-bay?
I havn't seen to much stirring about this thread until skys post and it seems he has to follow Darick through the groups to do it. and make up a bunch of appropriate and inappropriate rules along the way. 
seeking the opinions of others is hardly uncommon regardless of the topic. If you have a problem with others knowing about your reply to his posts, maybe they shoudl not have been made in public forums.


----------



## Skye (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I havn't seen to much stirring about this thread until skys post and it seems he has to follow Darick through the groups to do it. and make up a bunch of appropriate and inappropriate rules along the way.
> seeking the opinions of others is hardly uncommon regardless of the topic. If you have a problem with others knowing about your reply to his posts, maybe they shoudl not have been made in public forums.



Lol, that's funny. If <b>Ron</b> almost agrees with me ( which I dont think he knows he does because Chits hasnt done the same with favors at TPS like he has at IAP), then I must be on to something. I dont think anyone else here feels like I'm stirring a pot, so I think you're in the minority.

Seeking "opinions" is one thing. If he wanted to plainly know what this forum thought, then he wouldent have mentioned anything about TPS. Instead he basicly came on here, insinuated he was ran out of TPS and has come here to see if he'll get the same sort of treatment. If he wanted to knew, unbiased, if the situation here would be the same, he would have plainly asked. He started the 'question' with a slant against how he was talked to at TPS which made his question more of a statement than anything.

Oh, and a last minute edit: Look at the name of the thread for crying out loud! It's not "How do you guys see me?" it's "The "other" site are mean to me." How is that not a slanted question?

Rules? I'm not making rules, I'm conveying the basic "scratch my back and I'll scratch yours" attitude that a <b>salesman</b> should harbor when he comes onto a board that's costing someone else real money to do nothing but hock their goods.

Personaly, I consider people at boards as somewhat an extended group of family and friends. We have our fights, but at the end of the day it's bygones. <b>Similarly</b>, if my brother needed to buy a car and I had some to sell, I wouldent create an ebay bidding sale and tell him to go place a bid and hope for the best. I'd set up a special price for him because it's a give-and-take relationship. Some people may see a board as nothing but faceless strangers but I prefer to think most are in it to look after 'their own'.


----------



## chitswood (Apr 16, 2006)

hey, you make it sound like I put a lot of thought into my post topic [][][]
Seriously, its not anywhere that complicated. I'm not mad, even after you said that bit about my panties, no grudges here[].

I said in my post topic that I got into an argument and left, I wasn't really blaming anyone, I didn't even use the name of the website cause I'm not trying to hurt anyone or make them mad.

Just wanted to know more about the site, I'm not so sure now though...


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2006)

Skye.
I did read your post on the "Other Group" by the way I don't really buy in to the this group that group thing anyway.
I had to write my post above twice. I made the mistake of clicking my back button to check on something and deleted the rest. the original one started that I saw things a little differently.
in your "Other Post" you have a couple of comments that leave me going hugh what???
one is the idea there is something wrong with free advertising. 
that the only person benefiting is the advertisor which I disagree with. when this group started I actually made an effort to invite business owners to post there "Free Ads" here. makes it convenient for the members to know who the suppliers are and where to find them.
anouther is that there is an "etiquette to follow"
I had to stop with that one and wonder what etiquette he had violated. unless there are rules there I don't know about.
Finally, and I find this one really humorous, you end with the example of making his mother a deal on a car. We are not his Mother, we are not necessarily even his friend. 
more than anything, what caught my eye was the expectation that offers to groups should be made special and exclusive to the group. it would be nice if that happened more often, But I don't know that it ever became a standard of any kind.
just sort of seems like you made up a bunch of rules on the fly. I would have asked others just what was what had that post been directed at me. Eagle asked if he would make exclusive offers to the group. you seemed to expect it and thought he should know it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 16, 2006)

"Frank, do you mean puerile?"

Yeppers. Got lazy, it's a warm, beautiful and sunny Easter Day. Didn't use spell check. Immature of me. [][:I]


----------



## chitswood (Apr 16, 2006)

"we are not necessarily even his friend"
sure you are[][][][][][]
And do you mean "friend-s-", or is this a club, nest, hive thing?[][]

Its all good, lets get back to woodworking...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />"Frank, do you mean puerile?"
> 
> Yeppers. Got lazy, it's a warm, beautiful and sunny Easter Day. Didn't use spell check. Immature of me. [][:I]




No, I didn't think it was immature not to use a spell checker.
I just wanted to make sure I understood what you where trying to say.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 16, 2006)

It's real simple:  if you don't want to follow a link, whether its to eBay or to a picture of a pen posted somewhere else, then don't do it.  If people sell something that we generally need, it's to our advantage that they advertise their wares.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 16, 2006)

You know, Jeff told me the other week, that I always spoke my opinion, which may not always be good. But I have to state my opinion here. 

I have never gotten on The Pen Shop and said to people " over at the other site...". I think it is rude to do that. I call it the IAP, I am still an active member here and I think it is rude of anyone to call the IAP or TPS "the other site" If you dont like TPS or the IAP, you dont have to go there and you dont have to post there. 
Why people get on here and start topics like this I have no idea. 

Chitswood, there are only four people that control where you post. Rich, Jeff, me and yourself. Why you have to ask everyone about it in a post, I do not know. The members here, at TPS and Yahoo, have no authority and no control over any of the sites. They can belly ache all they want and it wont do a darn bit of good. You nor any other member have any control over any site. Even if they are a moderator, they really cant do anything about you posting. If you want to call it a "Benevolent Dictatorship" you can. 

Why cant members when they have a problem go to the people that can do something. I feel you should have asked me privately via PM or email about the situation.

That's my humble opinion though. 

To end my soap box, a quote from Jeff:



> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />When I proposed over at Yahoo Penturners to start penturners.org to give that group a more formal home, I was beaten senseless via email, and politely told in public to go away. Had I bailed at that point just due to negative support, we would not be here today enjoying spirited debate.


----------



## chitswood (Apr 16, 2006)

"It's real simple: if you don't want to follow a link, whether its to eBay or to a picture of a pen posted somewhere else, then don't do it. If people sell something that we generally need, it's to our advantage that they advertise their wares."


Thats a good point, hadn't thought of it that way


----------



## chitswood (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />You know, Jeff told me the other week, that I always spoke my opinion, which may not always be good. But I have to state my opinion here.
> 
> I have never gotten on The Pen Shop and said to people " over at the other site...". I think it is rude to do that. I call it the IAP, I am still an active member here and I think it is rude of anyone to call the IAP or TPS "the other site" If you dont like TPS or the IAP, you dont have to go there and you dont have to post there.
> ...


----------



## rtjw (Apr 16, 2006)

1. we are not competing websites. At least I dont think so.

2. Everyone knows which web site people refer to when they say "the other website"

3. Who cares what other people think of the site. The only one that matters is yourself. For all you know, the person that you are asking could be a blithering idiot!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> I'm looking for what others think of the site because I'm not sure what to think of it myself.
> Thats all, no bad intentions.[]



I'd say about 80% of IAP members posts or lurks on TPS. I would hazzard to say almost 100% of TPS members posts or lurks on IAP.


----------



## Skye (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Skye.
> I did read your post on the "Other Group" by the way I don't really buy in to the this group that group thing anyway.



Well, that's good to know. I think this "other site" on both sites is childish. I try to avoid doing it even out of convienience and never out of spite.



> I had to write my post above twice. I made the mistake of clicking my back button to check on something and deleted the rest. the original one started that I saw things a little differently.
> in your "Other Post" you have a couple of comments that leave me going hugh what???
> one is the idea there is something wrong with free advertising.
> that the only person benefiting is the advertisor which I disagree with. when this group started I actually made an effort to invite business owners to post there "Free Ads" here. makes it convenient for the members to know who the suppliers are and where to find them.
> ...



Rules per say, no. Is there, or should there, be a common idea that the group gets a better deal than the rest of the world? I think so. Anyone off the street can do a search on ebay, bid on his wood, even outbid us. A token jesture that is quite common on forums is to give the members a better deal than the average Joe. Dario does it, he dosent point us to some off-site link where we monitarily 'duke it out' with anyone and their brother who wants the wood. It's not something I dreamed up, it's something that happens on a <b>lot</b> of boards. One board I go to doesnt even allow people to post their ebay finds, even those they have no part in, because it drives up the bidding and will wind up costing the buyer (potentialy a forum member) more money. While it's not a forum 'rule' it's understood in most every board I've ever posted in.



> Finally, and I find this one really humorous, you end with the example of making his mother a deal on a car. We are not his Mother, we are not necessarily even his friend.
> more than anything, what caught my eye was the expectation that offers to groups should be made special and exclusive to the group. it would be nice if that happened more often, But I don't know that it ever became a standard of any kind.



No, it's not nessesary but someone going above and beyond to treat the members right is something everyone should participate in. Is that <b>my</b> ideal? Yes, but so is men not wearing pink shirts and I think it's a pretty solid ideal. Does everyone have to agree with it? No, but I should have the right to speak against it if I feel it's bad form.



> just sort of seems like you made up a bunch of rules on the fly. I would have asked others just what was what had that post been directed at me. Eagle asked if he would make exclusive offers to the group. you seemed to expect it and thought he should know it.



Maybe I'm in the wrong, but let's say I have a motorcycle to sell. I wouldent walk into the local biker bars and start handing out pamphlets to my ebay auctions and walk out without even buying a beer. It's just bad buisness and poor form in my book.

Also, I didnt post a quoteahton to be a pain in the a$$, just didnt want to skip your points.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2006)

Skye,
 no offense taken from your use of quotes. I use that method myself quite often. helps keep things in context.
I have to agree with you on the "Ideal" of offers going above and beyond. I see business advertising on these groups as a benefit to the groups. it gives people more of a reson to belong to them. not only can they share a common interest. but they can find new resources for that interest. If they can save money at that as well. then why look anywhere else. If I could just make it any way I wanted it to be that would be one feature that would be included.
I guess I still have a view of these groups that says we really are not that big of a fish. That it is pretty much of a favor that suppliers think of us at all. possibly the reality is quite different. and I know for some penturning is there bread and butter.
when it comes to wood suppliers I think it is pretty much across the board (get the punn) that suppliers go out of there way to offer blanks at all. Bill B. would be an exception. blanks are time consuming and dangerous to cut. they still count inch for inch as wear and tear on equipment. and the market for them is relatively small in comparison to other consumers of wood. just how much position do we have to make requirments of any kind. 
seriously I don't think my view is necessarily flawless or even accurate it is simply my since of how we fit into the grander picture. I welcome yours and anyone elses view on that.
by the way, it is refreshing to be able to have an opposing opinion without thinking I offended you.


----------



## Skye (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I see business advertising on these groups as a benefit to the groups. it gives people more of a reson to belong to them. not only can they share a common interest. but they can find new resources for that interest. If they can save money at that as well. then why look anywhere else. If I could just make it any way I wanted it to be that would be one feature that would be included.



True that it's a reason to belong, but if you're offering something that's an ebay auction, I can find that source just as easily myself by going to ebay. I doubt many humans know ebay doesnt exist. Even if they didnt, they're going to be disapointed that they'll have to go create an account, hand ebay a credit card number, then enter a bidding war just to get some blanks. I dont consider that a favor to a member.



> I guess I still have a view of these groups that says we really are not that big of a fish. That it is pretty much of a favor that suppliers think of us at all. possibly the reality is quite different. and I know for some penturning is there bread and butter.
> when it comes to wood suppliers I think it is pretty much across the board (get the punn) that suppliers go out of there way to offer blanks at all.



This site has a few thousand members I would imagine, seems like there are new members every day, I wouldent say it's a small fish at all. As far as blanks go, there's money to be made there. Selling small versions of something is always more profitable than selling large versions. I wouldent feel too brokenhearted for suppliers, they're selling blanks because there's money in it. If not, there would be a lot less of them.



> Bill B. would be an exception.



Yeah, he's a great example of someone who both sells and turns. I dont really consider him a supplier because (and I could be wrong, still learning what everyone does) I dont think he preps the wood himself. I think he buys blanks at a bargain and sells them at a bargain, and it's not a constant thing. It's more sparatic than someone I would consider a 'supplier'. But passing on blanks at a great price, straight sale, to the members of a board, is the way to go.



> blanks are time consuming and dangerous to cut. they still count inch for inch as wear and tear on equipment. and the market for them is relatively small in comparison to other consumers of wood. just how much position do we have to make requirments of any kind.



With an attitude like that, we'll always be had through the nose. lol   It's like gasoline, we pay a high premium because they know we want it and we'll pay what we have to. To an extent all sales are like this. You cant mark up something nobody wants. The pen blank market is just a small niche and not a lot of people are even aware of it. How many Corian suppliers sell blanks? Not many, but I bet if they knew they could get a  buck for a half inch by half inch by 5.5 inch blank, they wouldent be tossing out their scraps. Same with wood I would imagine. Sure, there's dangers and wear prepping these things, but that's included in the price and included in the understood risk with any woodworking. I could have a chunk of acrylic blow off the lathe and embed itself in my face, that doesnt mean I'm doing anyone a 'favor' by supplying them with pens.



> seriously I don't think my view is necessarily flawless or even accurate it is simply my since of how we fit into the grander picture. I welcome yours and anyone elses view on that.



Well, that's what it boils down to. We can all talk till we're red in the face but in the end, it's just our views on things. The problem is you try to state your opinion and there's always a handfull of people who jump on you and try to accuse you of starting a war. Likewise, people guising flames as questions causes it to be even harder to state a legit problem. I dont believe for a second that this topic was started out of genuine concern of what this forums thoughts on this seller was. If so, there's no reason to even mention TPS, he should have just asked the question. TPS has no effect on his relationship with the members of IAP and the addition of that to his 'question' there was unnessesary and only added to play on the rift some people harbor. That's my main problem and what got this ball rolling. 



> by the way, it is refreshing to be able to have an opposing opinion without thinking I offended you.



Likewise. Some people here dont like me because of my PMG post months ago, people like the joker on page 2 who accuse me of 'following' this person around just cant let things drop. I questioned his wood long ago and if anyone is a member of TPS, I stated how I didnt like his attitude in the first post there. His "I'll be supplying your wood" entitled post in the introduction forum is a prime example of his lack of his grasp on cooth. With people like Adpot Wood that we try to help, someone flopping their nads on our dinner table and claiming it for their own is a poor way to make an introduction. I've had my problems with him from day one, but some knuckleheads think I'm following the guy around just because I post in 2 posts of his here. People here have problems with opposing opinions because people make problems out of them. It's a shame, and as you said, refreshing when people can talk like  big boys without someone crying and running home.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I see business advertising on these groups as a benefit to the groups. it gives people more of a reson to belong to them.



Daniel;

Please explain to me where his putting a link to an ebay auction that anyone (even a non-member) can click on and get to the auction gives anyone more reason to belong to this group?

Personally I could care less it he advertises on the site with links to his auctions. With posts like â€œHi, Iâ€™ll be supplying pensâ€; I will just say this. No, youâ€™ll not be supplying me anytime soon.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 17, 2006)

Chit said, "I have never gotten on The Pen Shop and said to people " over at the other site...". I think it is rude to do that. I call it the IAP, I am still an active member here and I think it is rude of anyone to call the IAP or TPS "the other site" If you dont like TPS or the IAP, you dont have to go there and you dont have to post there."
  Interesting how many perspectives and points of view we have here. I use the 'other' site reference for both forums. I do that because I think it is silly and humorous to pretend the other is not there or that there is competition between them. Both are run by fine folks and do a good service. Admittedly, things can get a bit personal. For me, I feel a closer friendship with Johnny at TPS than I do Jeff here. Not a big deal, that only reflects real life.
  Carry on. [8D]


----------



## chitswood (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I didn't think of using "TPS" Thanks rifleman[]
-Darick


----------



## chitswood (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't seem to edit my topic post


----------



## nilsatcraft (Apr 17, 2006)

Chit-
  From a marketing standpoint, it's only to your advantage to post on all sites.  I try to participate actively on all sites as a penturner but I make sure to do so as an advertiser.  Based on numbers and emails, I know that many people appreciate the sales and offers that are made on all three websites.  Occasionally someone expresses their dislike about something we're doing or not doing but we just have to do our best to keep customers happy and keep things fair.  Admittedly, the IAP responds best to our weekly specials and such, but all three groups are very valuable to us and we appreciate the opportunity to display our sales on the IAP, Yahoo and TPS.  I would recommend taking advantage of the opportunity to do so yourself.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 17, 2006)

I've gone to "the other" gas station
I've gone to "the other" grocery store
I've even gone over to "the other" restuarant

Why this hang up over two words "the other" has be baffled. Get a life, there are more important things in this world to **** and moan about.

To set the record straight TPS for a short time had banned the letters PMG. Whenever one would tpye in those letters something else would be displayed.

For those without sin may cast the first stone.


----------



## chitswood (Apr 17, 2006)

Display on yahoo?
how do I do that?


----------



## arioux (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,

Altough i rarely post in this kind of topics,I will just put in my very humble opinion of beginner penturner.  Why post a link to an Ebay listing that everyone can go by itself?
Then why post a link to Woodcraft, why post a link to AS, why post a link to CSU?  We all can go there by ourself.  Advertiser are important for us because there is dozens of place we can go by ourself but we don't always because there is to many of them.  If they let us know what's going on on there site here (whatever it's private site or Ebaystore), i think it's like any other information and should be received as a pen turner (that's what we are isn't it) .  I think that we are all old enough to decide if the offer is good or not.  I don't buy some kits because i don't like them, or they are too expensive.  I don't buy some wood because i don't like them.  But when a supplier has something that i need or like a the price that i like, well i buy.  I personnally hate FORD cars, i don't ask FORD to stop advertising at my favotite TV station because one day, they might come up with something that will catch me.  Anyone that post in the Business advertisement of the site should be strictly looked as BUSINESS.  Bottom line, post whatever and wherever you like, as long as you follow the rules and the admin let you do it. 

Sorry for the long post and thanks for reading me,

Alfred


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 17, 2006)

WWOOOOWWW!! How do you guys have so much time to type and read?  []

I've got a shop full of blanks to turn and "Honey-Do's", so I don't have time to debate the merits of all this stuff!  LET'S GO TURN SOME WOOD!!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />I've gone to "the other" gas station
> I've gone to "the other" grocery store
> I've even gone over to "the other" restuarant



But never go to "the other woman" and let the wife find out [}][]


----------



## johnson (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## chitswood (Apr 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAH [][]


----------



## Daniel (Apr 17, 2006)

> Daniel;
> 
> Please explain to me where his putting a link to an ebay auction that anyone (even a non-member) can click on and get to the auction gives anyone more reason to belong to this group?
> 
> Personally I could care less it he advertises on the site with links to his auctions. With posts like â€œHi, Iâ€™ll be supplying pensâ€; I will just say this. No, youâ€™ll not be supplying me anytime soon.


Certainly it would be a small benefit, but mainly in that information is consolidated here. One stop avenue for all things penturning.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 17, 2006)

Re: Johnsons post. Amen.


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 17, 2006)

Score one for Johnson!!  That is really funny.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 17, 2006)

There must not be much action over at The Pen Shop.[]
Jim


----------



## rtjw (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodbutcher_
> <br />There must not be much action over at The Pen Shop.[]
> Jim



Lots of action, just only certain people can see it!


----------



## Skye (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodbutcher_
> <br />There must not be much action over at The Pen Shop.[]
> Jim



I'm also a member at Turbobricks.com think it's slow there?
I'm a member at HCBBOTW, think it's slow there?
Belong to volksrods.com, think it's slow there?

Of course, if that is your idea of logic, then it's pointless for me to even bother to ask.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 17, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. seems to have strucka nerve.....[:0]


----------



## Skye (Apr 17, 2006)

Heh, if you think you've hit a nerve, you dont know me very well.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 17, 2006)

Actually I don't know you at all. I just find it curious that every week or so some one from the other site seems to throw a tantrum over what to me seems to be nothing. I no longer go to The Pen Shop. I'm not mad at the site or anyone for that matter. I really saw nothing there I couldn't get here. I am a full time turner and keep my time at the computer to a minimum. I am a father to 9 kids and donate time to a local private school. I don't have time to surf a lot. In the past I have gotten into some lively discussions with other folks here and probably hurt some feelings. It really served no purpose. Kind reminds me of this discussion. People with opinions and attitude. I made a one statement in a very short sentence. Last week it was Dario. This week it's someone else. That is what leads me to the thought the other sites action or rather lack of it may actually be the problem Get my drift...... or is this  "pointless logic" over your head? [^]
Jim


----------



## airrat (Apr 18, 2006)

There is a smilie one for you Johnson


----------



## Mudder (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You don't seem to get my point. You don't have to be a member to see this post, or to click on his link. So where is the benefit to belonging to the forum?


----------



## chitswood (Apr 18, 2006)

You guys are gonna get me banned[xx(]


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodbutcher_
> <br />Actually I don't know you at all. I just find it curious that every week or so some one from the other site seems to throw a tantrum over what to me seems to be nothing.



So, he's from TPS? Gee, that's funny, Chit was first a member here. So, if you're going to lable a user as someone being "from" one site or another, he's from <b>here</b>, not TPS.



> Last week it was Dario. This week it's someone else. That is what leads me to the thought the other sites action or rather lack of it may actually be the problem Get my drift...... or is this  "pointless logic" over your head?



You call that logic? You're wrong again. The whole blow up last week was because JW sent Dario a <b>PM</b>, not a public post, then Dario publicly posted here. Seeing how Dario hasnt posted at TPS in forever, Dario was a member <b>here</b> first, then according to your lable system, he's "from" here. So, again, it's not people "from" TPS causing these posts, that would be people "from" IAP.

Get your facts straight before making assumptions.


----------



## chitswood (Apr 18, 2006)

I didnt go to TPS until one of its members asked me to post the same pen blank advertisement I posted here...


----------



## leehljp (Apr 18, 2006)

I find the posting with links to ebay very helpful. Because paying for ebay sales are done through a paypal membership, and because paypal's security issues are rough on people living in two countries, I just do not run to ebay searching for things. But when I am on forum that has links to special ebay auctions, I usually look at it, and learn from it - quality and available items, prices, etc.

I have learned a lot about snakewood (the quality that is available) that I would not have learned otherwise - by the posting of chitswood and those that interacted with him. I learn a lot by following other ebay links that I would not normally do going to ebay. Some might say this is lazy on my part - letting others do the findings and link postings rather than my own seraching, but that is OK with me. (I still will not freely surf and search there because I have difficulty in purchasing through paypal.) I find these links very helpful even though I do not buy from them. I would rather surf in my own privacy to these links than ask a lot of questions that I do not know how to ask.  Dumb questions and posts usually get put down by one who is brilliant and wants to strut his knowledge. 

These links do serve a good purpose for me, save me a lot of trouble, and speed up my learning curve. Thank you to those who do and thank you to this and other forums that do allow this.

Most Forums are for helping people. That is what this one is built upon, so I read. Not for putting them down . . . But there is always those on most forums who seem to enjoy that, or making fun of others. <u>This is quite different from constructive criticism, which is often asked for, or needed.</u>

What is the purpose of this forum - to help newbies as well as seasoned professionals or not? Add/offer information or not?  What level of help? 

I was amazed at the quick help to the guy from Michigan, and even the offer of tools - to one who wants to turn pens but does not have the money. WOW! That warms the heart! []
Wish we all had this attitude in different situations.


----------



## jeff (Apr 18, 2006)

If someone would like to send me an email explaining how this discussion benefits this site, TPS, or anything else remotely related to penturning, I'll consider unlocking the topic.

Also, a few of these posts come awfully close to personal attacks. 'nuff said?


----------

